# JD...The Colorado Tornado near you?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I seen the news about the Colorado tornado on the news...in your neck of the woods? Hope you or no one you know were damaged by the storm.


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Windsor is about 40 miles west of me, so it wasnt too close but close enough.. the past few days we've been under warnings and stuff, some spotted on the ground but nothing as serious as that big one, out of the whole storm only one guy got killed. Tried to outrun the tornado in his RV


----------

